# Type of Bill on UB04



## anwalden (Dec 8, 2009)

In Box 4 on the UB04 form, we have been putting 0831 for the type of bill on our claims. United Healthcare just asked us to indicate that our claim is a corrected one by editing the type of bill in that box. We didn't realize there was more than one type...Which number(s) should we be changing to show that the claim is corrected?


----------



## kandimcm (Dec 8, 2009)

Luckily, we've just dealt w/ this issue!  try 837 bill type.


----------



## anwalden (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you! We were so confused...


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 8, 2009)

If you go on line and search for the UB04 billing manual or just for the UB04 type of service codes you will find these there are actually several.


----------

